# Good movies?



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2018)

Name any GOOD new or relatively new movies you've seen and recommend.


----------



## solidassears (Feb 4, 2018)

Prince said:


> Name any GOOD new or relatively new movies you've seen and recommend.



I liked Darkest Hour. But I'm a WWII History geek and like reading about Churchill


----------



## meanstreek (Feb 4, 2018)

boring


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2018)

American Made with Tom Cruz was really good, I also liked The Clapper.


----------



## Luxx (Feb 5, 2018)

Prince said:


> American Made with Tom Cruz was really good, I also liked The Clapper.



Yes just saw this over the weekend.


----------



## ROID (Feb 5, 2018)

Prince said:


> American Made with Tom Cruz was really good, I also liked The Clapper.



I was about to say American made.  One of the better movies I've seen in a while.


----------



## solidassears (Feb 5, 2018)

meanstreek said:


> boring



Yeah, my wife said that too.. maybe you two should go out...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 5, 2018)

It's not that new, but it's pretty underrated and I love it: Live, Die, Repeat.


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 5, 2018)

Gotta go with 'Mudbound', great movie

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Feb 5, 2018)

That's a tough one. Most of these new movies suck, but you can never go wrong with comedy. Kevin Hart and Will Ferrell movies are usually funny.


----------



## botamico (Feb 5, 2018)

Quentin Tarantino movies are awesome.


----------



## Swiper (Feb 9, 2018)

-Gold 
-war dogs 
-death wish, will be put in early march 
-the departed, older movie but good hard to follow if you have ADD ha ha


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 10, 2018)

war dogs is good, I liked fury, and any old clint eastwood western


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 13, 2018)

Life , it?s an outer space thriller .


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 14, 2018)

Dunkirk was probably the best I saw this year. It?s as good as Saving Private Ryan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mrdarkside (Feb 15, 2018)

Cult classic...NAKED LUNCH
William S Burroughs..
One crazy ass movie ..


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 15, 2018)

Mrdarkside said:


> Cult classic...NAKED LUNCH
> William S Burroughs..
> One crazy ass movie ..


I'll check it out!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> war dogs is good,



yup, liked it a lot.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 16, 2018)

https://youtu.be/dgOGqWHtjP0


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 16, 2018)

A series on Netflix I?m watching now 

https://youtu.be/dhFM8akm9a4


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 16, 2018)

https://youtu.be/6EZCBSsBxko


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 16, 2018)

https://youtu.be/5F-YEbm65a8


----------



## botamico (Feb 18, 2018)

Bright with Will Smith in netflix was awesome. Will Smith makes good movies too.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 19, 2018)

I am watching the jungle . It has Daniel Radcliffe . He just cut his head open there was a worm he pulled out with tweezers  . He goes to South America and decided to visit the jungle with a tour guide , him and a friend split away from the tour guide , he gets separated from his friend in the jungle. He gets lost... that is as far as I am


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 19, 2018)

botamico said:


> Bright with Will Smith in netflix was awesome. Will Smith makes good movies too.


Check out what happened to Monday ,  I thought it was a chick flick . Nope action packed


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 20, 2018)

I?m currently 75 minutes into BRAWL IN CELL BLOCK 99, it?s very slow .vince Vaughn is a drug runner , he goes to prison . This dude comes to tell him they have his wife and if he doesn?t kill a dude in a different prison they are going to clip the limbs off his unborn baby .


----------



## BadGas (Feb 21, 2018)

*?The 15:17 to Paris?*

Guys. The left are trying to crucify Clint Eastwood for this movie (The 15:17 to Paris)
He used the 3 guys from the train that put it all on the line... to stop this muslim extremist attack on innocent people. 
We all need to jump on support "Dirty Harry" for actually using real heroes in this film and not the usually list of phony actors.. 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...nt-eastwood-french-attack-movie-idUSKBN1FS35Y

Article explains a little more about the film..

This movie and 13 hours get my vote.. because I know the left hates veterans and patriots and real heroes. 

Trigger the left..


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Bullet to the head was ok ... had sly and some Chinese dude


----------



## BadGas (Feb 21, 2018)

Looks good. Looks like whats coming.


bomb_r2 said:


> https://youtu.be/5F-YEbm65a8


----------



## BadGas (Feb 21, 2018)

And he drank Bullet .. fitting .. sly bastard.



bomb_r2 said:


> Bullet to the head was ok ... had sly and some Chinese dude


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

His speech has improved a lot since rocky . I kinda liked him slurry . I guess it does not work for a hit man to sound drunk or slow .


----------



## botamico (Feb 27, 2018)

Here's a classic. The American Ninja 1 thru 4. I'm watching part 2 and it's still awesome.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 28, 2018)

Check out the movie evolution , it has the guy from the x files , the movie came out in 2001 . It is kinda a comedy science movie


----------



## ROID (Apr 9, 2018)

OfficerFarva said:


> It's not that new, but it's pretty underrated and I love it: Live, Die, Repeat.



Started to watch that yesterday.


----------



## 45PRs (Apr 10, 2018)

ROID said:


> Started to watch that yesterday.



What did you think about it?


----------



## Keshabraj (Apr 11, 2018)

Not a great lover of watching movie. But I will see if someone recommend any good one.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 13, 2018)

I just finished up the trilogy for the planet of the apes  . The newer ones.  Damn good movies.  Tonight I'm going to watch an older movie TOMBSTONE.  the lady never seen it nor does she enjoy westerns or long movies (90 min + ) 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 16, 2018)

Jurassic Park Was pretty good definitely worth checking out.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 16, 2018)

The new one of course.


----------

